# Quantum Reels - Worst Customer Service



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2008)

Sent a defective Quantum Spinning reel back to Quantum for repair. Two weeks later they returned the reel un-reparied and told me they no longer carry parts for this reel. The reel was only a few years old and was not abused, it was defective (bad gears).

I urge everyone to not purchase anything from Quantum / Zebco as they refuse to stand behind their products. I am not only out the cost of the reel, but now the shipping charges to have the same POS defective reel 

Buy any other brand - I returned a few Shimano reels and they always fixed them ASAP


----------



## jkbirocz (May 16, 2008)

I think we should now call David, Shaw Grigsby, he sounds just like him :wink:


----------



## shamoo (May 16, 2008)

Man thats no good, what the heck is wrong with them? I dont believe their excuse.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Man thats no good, what the heck is wrong with them? I dont believe their excuse.



I think it is BS as well, I wrote and told them so. 

I am making it my mission to spread the word - I hate a manufacturer that does not stand behind their product


----------



## shamoo (May 16, 2008)

If you want me to send an e-mail to them I will, the more complaints about this one product might make them think twice and man up.


----------



## Popeye (May 17, 2008)

Post the address you are using to contact them and I'm sure they will get more mail, snail or electronic.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 17, 2008)

Here is the email

[email protected]


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2008)

Not to go against the grain of your problem with their customer service, but I have two Quantum Catalyst (40 series) spinning reels that I've had for going-on 3-4 yrs with no problems. The very first time I used the Shimano Sahara I have, one of the decorative brass (plastic) side plates fell-off. Didn't affect the performance of the reel, but I was a little disappointed in the piece falling off of a new reel. A little Gorilla Glue fixed it.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 17, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Not to go against the grain of your problem with their customer service, but I have two Quantum Catalyst (40 series) spinning reels that I've had for going-on 3-4 yrs with no problems. The very first time I used the Shimano Sahara I have, one of the decorative brass (plastic) side plates fell-off. Didn't affect the performance of the reel, but I was a little disappointed in the piece falling off of a new reel. A little Gorilla Glue fixed it.



Ya the Quantum customer service isn't all that great. Thats why in fishing shows I friend up with the sales reps.


----------



## AndrewR (May 20, 2008)

You guys can't be serious about Quantum being as bad as some claim it is. 

Did you try this for purchasing your new parts?
https://www.tackleservice.com/

:? Been using all Quantum's for the past 5+yrs and if one breaks or is defective, I get a free replacement in the mail.... Doesn't happen often (reel problems). But if reel is no longer under warranty, then I can get whatever parts I need for it in the link above and thankfully I know how to fix it.

I don't want to get into a debate, but I'm as "anti-shimano" as it gets. :lol: =D> [-X 


Maybe it's just a bunch of bad luck for some.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2008)

AndewR - my point is not that Quantum / Zebco makes bad stuff, just that they refused to stand behind what they sold! I contacted them - they told me to return the reel and then a week later they send it back untouched, WTF?

I use Shimano as an example - I have a number of their reels - whenever I have a problem they are on it. I send a letter or email and THEY CALL ME to see what can be done.

If Quantum / Zebco offered me anything I would be happy - but I get nothing! 

PS - I am up to email number 5 without a response!!!!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 21, 2008)

When my brother called about a rattle in his Energy PT baitcaster, they were dumbfounded. Its like they didn't know what to do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Quantum - Spoke with a "Lee" She told me that there is NOTHING Quantum will do - they no longer sell that reel so I am SOL


She suggested that I throw the reel away and purchase a new reel - WTF!!!

I told her I would do just that - but it sure as heck woudl not be a Quantum reel


I AM PISSED


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 21, 2008)

esquired said:


> Just got off the phone with Quantum - Spoke with a "Lee" She told me that there is NOTHING Quantum will do - they no longer sell that reel so I am SOL
> 
> 
> She suggested that I throw the reel away and purchase a new reel - WTF!!!
> ...



I feel your pain man. Touch wood that I don't have any problems with my Quantums. I just order parts from my friend that owns a tackle repair shop.


----------



## shamoo (May 21, 2008)

Thats not exactly what you want to hear from a representative [-X , like you said buy a shimano and send the quantum to baddict(bassaddict)LOL


----------



## AndrewR (May 22, 2008)

esquired said:


> AndewR - my point is not that Quantum / Zebco makes bad stuff, just that they refused to stand behind what they sold! I contacted them - they told me to return the reel and then a week later they send it back untouched, WTF?



Just curious.... What model reel are we talking about in particular?

Since the corporate people in Oklahoma aren't listening, then why not just take the reel into a local certified Quantum dealer, have them check it out and fix it? :lol: There's lots in PA. https://www.quantumfishing.com/DealerList/default.aspx?state=PA


----------



## Popeye (May 23, 2008)

If you want it fixed and even tho Quantum won't help you could try Mike's.

https://mikesreelrepair.com/


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2008)

I am not so concerned about getting the reel fixed as I am with Quantum's complete disregard for the consumer. How will a Quantum authorized repair shop be able to fix a reel that Quantum refuses to repair? Why should I have to pay for a factory defect - the gear disintegrated!


----------

